# no media in removable disk



## geraldr (May 14, 2012)

I have a 16gb usb drive, I'm using dell laptop with window 7 starter, when i insert my usb drive then the avg pop-up and said the "removable device scan completed" but when i open MY COMPUTER there is no removable device found.. I'm trying to go to " Disk Management" but still no device. i also try to fix this using Diskpart but also nothing happen, i have attached the image for you to see the problem..what should i do?pls help.. tnx..


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there geraldr,

May I ask, try using that USB storage device onto another working computer and see if the same problems happen onto the spare computer. Another thing you can do is to try that USB storage device onto another USB port. If you have done this troubleshooting step already, then I recommend trying it on another working computer. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## geraldr (May 14, 2012)

i already done same of your idea but still nothing happen.. tnx for your idea sir Dan Cooper..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the drive has the same problem in more than one PC, it's probably failed.
USB thumb drives are noted for failing almost instantly and should never be used as the only source to store important data.


----------



## geraldr (May 14, 2012)

Brand name-- Dell
window 7 starter --32bit
genuine intel(R) cpu [email protected]


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> USB thumb drives are noted for failing almost instantly


It's not a question of your computers hardware and OS. USB flash drives are volatile and known to failure. This drive needs to be replaced.


----------



## geraldr (May 14, 2012)

maybe thats a good idea..thanks a lot, i have no choice


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My rule of thumb for flash drives, use two.
I have a lot of apps on USB sticks to use for servicing out of the shop so I have all the info stored on two thumb drives.


----------



## stevieboyZ (Jul 23, 2017)

I also have the 'no media' with '0size' after I accidently deleted everything on my PNY 16gb USB, I will be trying various usb repair tools as well as full version recovery software to try get it back to how it was, however I believe I have really deleted everything so might be able to clone another to it if all else fails......I will get back with the results....ps various tools described on other forums are no longer available probably due to them wanting paid


----------

